# red oak vs pin oak



## bbdropshot (Sep 30, 2010)

How can I tell the difference between a red oak and a pin oak?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 30, 2010)

Pin oak is a type of red oak. Do you mean "northern red oak" and "pin oak?"

What I use:

Leaves (lobes start deeper toward midrib in pin oak)
Acorns (round with squat cap in pin oak vs. longer northern red oak)
Branch pattern (pin oak will have 90&deg; branches and some that seem to grow straight down.) 
General form/silhouette.

If I walk under an oak tree and it steals my hat, then it's a pin oak, LOL!


----------



## Strommer (Sep 30, 2010)

on a pin oak the upper branches point up, the middle branches point out, and the lower branches point downwards. The bark is a bit different too. Just do a google search of the bark and you'll find the differences.


----------



## bbdropshot (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes northern red oak vs pin oak. I've googled and google and they have such similarities that i still can tell an exact difference. So how do all the branches point on a northern red oak?


----------



## bbdropshot (Oct 1, 2010)

We have some really tall trees in the woods that don't have an branches for a good 20 up i've alway called them red oaks but wondered if they might be pin oak. seems like the barks as those shiney lines in the middle i saw some pics of red oaks like that when i google them


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 1, 2010)

I use cheapo 10X binoculars to get a better look at distant leaves sometimes.

Check out the leaves, acorns, and bark in these links:
Northern red oak
Pin oak
http://www.cas.vanderbilt.edu/bioimages/pages/compare-oaks.htm 

This time of year, oaks should be dropping acorns for identification. Twigs with both leaves and acorns may be found on the ground after a storm moves through the area.


----------



## Cambium (Oct 1, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> If I walk under an oak tree and it steals my hat, then it's a pin oak, LOL!




LMAO!!! That was great. I have 3 Pin Oaks on my property, trunk is stright up and branches point downwards and extend quite a bit. I think the leaf color in fall is a way to identify too. Pin Oaks have a more brighter color than red? Im not 100%.


----------



## CTYank (Oct 1, 2010)

Pin oaks are very reluctant to drop their leaves in the fall. Seems that only really strong winds (>40 mph) can pluck them.
To me, the bark of the pin oak is a prime clue- quite smooth with little micro-bumps.


----------



## Streblerm (Oct 2, 2010)

Cut them down and split them. If it is red oak, it splits like a dream. Pin oak is a stringy SOB. At least the trees that we call red/pin oak around here. 

I agree that pin oaks usually have droopy lower branches.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Oct 2, 2010)

So once you cut them does pin oak smell like piss as much as red oak?


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 2, 2010)

I love the way oak smells, but every so often, I encounter a section of pin oak that smells like a cow manure.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 2, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> I love the way oak smells, but every so often, I encounter a section of pin oak that smells like a cow manure.



I've cut many varieties of trees that have had that aroma. The common thread was growing where there was lots of s$$t around, either a fenceline next to a barnyard, or a field edge where lots of manure was applied to the field. Once dry, smell is gone. (Unless it gets rained on, then a faint scent is awakened for a bit)


----------

